# executer bash a condition



## symbol (28 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour

Il s'agit du projet KENO pour ceux qui connaissent ce jeu.

Nous prenons comme exemple ici, une seule ligne de jeu, pour des questions de simplicté d'explication.

J'ai quelques lignes de code (bash) qui s'executent correctement, mais je souhaite que celles-ci s'executent a condition que le symbole "+" soit detecté dans la ligne suivante.

Si le symbol "+" n'est pas detecté alors continuer le script.

Format possible :
@pseudo+ N° N° N° N°
@pseudo_M(0-9)+ N° N° N° N°
@pseudo_M10+ N° N° N° N°



```
for ((i=0;i<${#gamePossible[*]};i++)) ; do
      if [ ${#myNumbersThisGame[*]} -eq ${gamePossible[${i}]} ] ; then
         if [ $((${matchCount}-1)) -eq ${gameMatches[${i}]} ] ; then
         echo -n "${nickName} M${multiplier} :  ${myGames}...(${myMatches#,})...[$((${matchCount}-1))/${#myNumbersThisGame[*]}]▶ " | tr '[[:lower:]]' '[[:upper:]]' | tr -d '@' >> /Users/xxx/Desktop/KENODATA/RESULTATS.txt
            if [ "${multiplier}" != "" ] ; then
               echo " ${gamePayouts[${i}]} € x M${multiplier}        ★★ $((${gamePayouts[${i}]}*${multiplier})) € ★★" >> /Users/xxx/Desktop/KENODATA/RESULTATS.txt
```

Merci


----------



## symbol (28 Décembre 2018)

Je crois qu'il est plus simple que j'explique comme ca :

Si "+" détecté dans ligne qui se trouve dans fichier mygames.txt
alors
executer les commandes
sinon
executer ces autres commandes.

Mon problème c'est que je ne sais pas comment dire au script de lire chaque ligne du fichier mygames.txt pour regarder si "+" est présent dans cette ligne.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (28 Décembre 2018)

Tu devrais poster sur un autre forum plus adapté au développement de scripts et site web ...

```
if grep -q '+' fichier
then echo ok
else echo ko
fi
```


----------



## symbol (29 Décembre 2018)

Je connais pas forum qui soit a la fois Mac & script & WEB & avec des gens qui maitrisent.
En plus, généralement, faut avoir 250 posts, 100 like, avant de pouvoir poser une simple question.

Si t'as une URL...

Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (29 Décembre 2018)

Il s’agit de scripts bash. Quasiment toutes les fonctions sont utilisables sur mac

Celui-ci est bien et a des sections pour tout : 
https://www.developpez.net/forums/


----------



## symbol (12 Janvier 2019)

@ecatomb 

 J'ai ouvert un compte lbas, posté la question pour mon problème.
Aucune réponse.

https://www.developpez.net/forums/d...posix/simuler-click-souris-page/#post10698683


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (12 Janvier 2019)

Aouch, simuler le clic d'une souris 
Pas étonnant que tu n'aies pas de réponse.

Il est possible d'envoyer des infos via la méthode "post" à un formulaire. Par contre je donne ma langue au chat. Cela fait longtemps que j'ai arrêté la gestion d'un site qui permettait cela.


----------



## symbol (12 Janvier 2019)

La première question était, "est-ce faisable ?"  "si oui, comment ?"

quand je dis clique souris, c'est une vue de l'esprit.

Il me semble que c'est une histoire de formulaire a renvoyer "post data" un truc comme ca ?


mais je crois que ce n'est simplement pas possible.


----------



## symbol (12 Janvier 2019)

C'est pas la-dedans que ca se passe ?


```
<form name="confirm" method="post" action="/close/792147" class="ajaxForm form-horizontal form-horizontal">
                                <p>Êtes-vous sûr(e) de vouloir verrouiller ce sujet ?</p>
                                <div id="confirm"><input type="hidden" id="confirm_confirm" name="confirm[confirm]" /><input type="hidden" id="confirm__token" name="confirm[_token]" value="KKKddr2u4SJKktttsPhElef-2a2584eoQCAdLaDtAYps" />
```


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (12 Janvier 2019)

C'est ça, d'où la méthode "post" dont j'ai parlé précédemment.
Ces deux pages pourront t'aider à comprendre la situation et peut être à trouver une solution.

https://sylvie-vauthier.developpez.com/tutoriels/php/grand-debutant/?page=formulaires
https://www.developpez.net/forums/d...ulaires/developper-robot-remplit-formulaires/


----------



## symbol (13 Janvier 2019)

merci, je regarderai.


----------

